# Transmission slipping???



## TORNATIC!! (Aug 18, 2005)

I have a '04 GTO A4 with a Predator tune. Yesterday on the 1-2 and 2-3 shift she started bouncing off the rev limiter so I had to back off so she could short shift. 

When I took the predator tune out and put her back to stock she shifted fine in every gear. I put the Predator tune back in and she started bouncing off the limiter again!! Anybody experience this or know what the problem might be?? I've had the Predator for nearly a year now and haven't had any problems.


----------

